# Free Crochet Fans and Pansies Ripple Blanket



## MamaTucker

Although this is a new pattern, it has a vintage look. Instructions are given for five sizes.

http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/07/18/fans-and-pansies-ripple-blanket/


----------



## KatStabe

This is lovely!


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh my gosh that's beatiful! Thank you for joining this new section and posting your gorgeous afghan!


----------



## Barbara Ann

beautiful!


----------



## trasara

This is stunning thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Oh gorgeous... thank you! I am always looking for "different" crochet designs than the norm, and this one is great.


----------



## Rainebo

This is a very interesting pattern. Lovely work!


----------



## laurelarts

That is so pretty. I have to get back into crocheting, I miss it.


----------



## sewnhair

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Absolutely wonderful pattern. great job!


----------



## Angelsmom1

MamaTucker said:


> Although this is a new pattern, it has a vintage look. Instructions are given for five sizes.
> 
> http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/07/18/fans-and-pansies-ripple-blanket/


OMG! That is the best Ripple Stitch I've ever seen. A+.


----------



## amudaus

This is gorgeous and such a lush color.


----------



## WaterFall

wow.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Beautiful pattern. 

Thank you.


----------



## trish2222

That's lovely  I'll have a go at that although I struggle with US crochet abbreviations! I just need to concentrate :roll:


----------



## Angelsmom1

trish2222 said:


> That's lovely  I'll have a go at that although I struggle with US crochet abbreviations! I just need to concentrate :roll:


I have vision problems, so I re write patterns a row at a time and in bigger print. You could do the same except substitute the US abbreviations for English. Takes a little time, but it's worth it.


----------



## trish2222

Angelsmom1 said:


> I have vision problems, so I re write patterns a row at a time and in bigger print. You could do the same except substitute the US abbreviations for English. Takes a little time, but it's worth it.


Thanks, I'll do just that. Mind you, I'll have to concentrate for that too. I'm too easily distracted mainly because I'm a featherbrain :roll: :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1

trish2222 said:


> Thanks, I'll do just that. Mind you, I'll have to concentrate for that too. I'm too easily distracted mainly because I'm a featherbrain :roll: :lol:


It's not your fault. It's that black cat that is the problem.LOL. I have 2 cats and they cause all kind of problems. The older one always gets on my lap when I pull out my yarn. :-D


----------



## 3mom

MamaTucker said:


> Although this is a new pattern, it has a vintage look. Instructions are given for five sizes.
> 
> http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/07/18/fans-and-pansies-ripple-blanket/


Just happened to run across this pattern after all this ,. and think it is beautiful , and will be perfect for a quilt. Do you think it's too busy for a curtain valance?


----------



## Gypsycream

Stunning!


----------



## Polperro

Absolutely FAB-U-LOUS !


----------



## mombr4

That is beautiful and love the color.


----------

